# Sick Panda Platy



## bowser (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all, so yesterday I bought 2 panda platys and a Sunburst Platy. I brought them home, got them settled in, etc. and they seemed to be swimming around fine. I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. I woke up this morning and I noticed that there was a tube like object sticking out of one of the Panda Platies underneath him towards the back. I noticed after a while that I could see some of the tube objects on the gravel. So after watching for a bit I noticed that they would grow quiet long and then fall off. The tube is redish in color. I included some pictures however my camera is being picky about focusing. The picture of the tank shows the tube like thing as it fell off and was floating away. I'm not familiar with Platies but I'm assuming it's some sort of worm?


pictures: 

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


edited to add info: It's a 5 gallon tank it's been set up for 2 months, with another fish living in it before the purchase of the platies. The temperature is 78 Fahrenheit, no live plants, it's an aqua tech 5-15 filter. No natural sunlight just light-bulb. I have yet to feed the fish since them being purchased yesterday.





​


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like poop, my platys poop is red after giving birth.


----------



## insensate (Sep 19, 2010)

looks like poop to me... they poop a lot and the color will change depending on what color flakes they eat


----------



## xdaCostax (Jan 15, 2011)

I think there ok, looks normal to me.


----------

